# New Lathe Is Here.



## ham77 (Jul 13, 2015)

Drove over to Pittsburgh yesterday and picked up my lathe. Matt was great he loaded me up right away and I was back on the road in under 30 min.  Hope to have it set up sometime this week well keep you all informed on how things go.    Later Tom


----------



## wrmiller (Jul 13, 2015)




----------



## kd4gij (Jul 13, 2015)

Time to make some chips.


----------



## dlhoulton (Jul 13, 2015)

She' a beauty!! Looking forward to seeing some setup pictures.


----------



## brav65 (Jul 13, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## brino (Jul 13, 2015)

That's nice!
Congratulations.

-brino


----------



## MSD0 (Jul 14, 2015)

Congrats.


----------



## lpeedin (Jul 19, 2015)

I've got the same machine. Let me know if I can help in any way.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jul 19, 2015)

always nice to see a brand new machine!
Nice Score!!!


----------



## ham77 (Jul 19, 2015)

3dshooter80 said:


> I've got the same machine. Let me know if I can help in any way.


Thanks . My son and family are visiting and we worked on getting it out of my trailer and on to the stand today. We got it on the stand and decided  to call it a night and have same beer . Tomorrow we will finish bolting it down and  cleaning it up a bit and giving it a test run.  
I have several gunsmithing projects lined up to do as soon as I get it up and running.
Will keep you all posted on how things turn out.   Tom


----------



## ham77 (Jul 29, 2015)

3dshooter80 said:


> I've got the same machine. Let me know if I can help in any way.


Sir, what is a good combination of gears to turn down mild steel .    Thanks Tom


----------

